# Wartungsschalter -> Forderung...



## AndreK (17 März 2008)

... in einer Diskussion wurde festgestellt das keiner genau weiß wie es sich mit der zwingenden Forderung von Wartungs- /Reparaturschaltern verhält.

Ich selber weiß es nicht, kenne es nur aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung das es sinnvoll ist. Der Kunde möchte jetzt gerne 3 Hauptschalter am Schaltschrank (es sind 3 Dosierlinien die unabhängig voneinander laufen können). Es spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, da die einzelnen Antriebe innerhalb einer Gruppe eh nicht alleine laufen können und der weiteste Antrieb auch "nur" ca. 20m entfernt ist (andere Etage mit Treppe).
Zu Wartungs-Reparaturarbeiten wird dann die jeweilige Gruppe am Schaltschrank abgeschaltet und abgeschlossen.

Wer weiß wo dazu was steht! *vde*... Ich denke mal in der Din VDE xxx "elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen",  oder so in der Richtung...


----------



## Oberchefe (17 März 2008)

Im Gesetzestext steht nur was davon daß für Wartungszwecke was zum Abschalten (und gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern) da sein muß. Genau genommen kann also der Maschinenbauer den Hauptschalter der Maschine als geeigneten Schalter für solche Arbeiten definieren und es auch entsprechend in der Bedieungsanleitung seiner Maschine schreiben. Ob es natürlich praktikabel ist immer die komplette Kiste aususchalten steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## AndreK (18 März 2008)

*So habe ich...*

... jetzt auch erstmal die VDE113 interpretiert. Hauptsache das Teil ist abschließbar... galvanische Trennung usw...

Bei unseren Dosieranlagen ist es durchaus praktikabel Dosierstreckenbezogen abzuschalten, wollte aber sichergehen.

Danke


----------



## HerrKaleu (3 April 2008)

*Lesetipp*

Wenn du genauers Wissen willst solltest du in der Din VDE 0100/537 Abschnitt 537.3 lesen.

Dort steht alles beschrieben.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## AndreK (3 April 2008)

*Nun, ja...*

Das ist jetzt aber für die elektrische Anlagen von Gebäuden... für Maschinen doch eher die 113.
Aber trotzdem danke...


----------



## HerrKaleu (3 April 2008)

*Frage*

Hast du Zugriff auf die 113?


----------



## AndreK (4 April 2008)

*Indirekt...*

... der Schaltschrankbauer hat den den Teil mitgebracht, und wir haben uns den mal angesehen...


----------



## Ludewig (4 April 2008)

Für mich sind Wartungsschalter eher etwas aus dem Arbeitsschutz- / BG-Bereich.

Beispiel Tauchpumpe. Die Steuerung ist 100m entfernt, der Monteur muss die Pumpe aber in *für ihn einsehbarer Entfernung *spannungslos machen können. Besonders die Holländer haben da immer ziemlich Klimmzüge gemacht, vor allem im überflutbaren Bereich.


----------



## AndreK (4 April 2008)

*Da ist der Fall doch eindeutig ...*

... da muß entweder ein Wartungsschalter oder eine Steckverbindung vor Ort dafür hinhalten.

Aber es gibt anscheinen keine Richtlinie die sich Festlegt... ist wie beim Autofahren! Du kannst so schnell fahren wie du willst, bist du an einem Unfall beteiligt, und schneller als 130, dann bist du dran.


----------



## maxi (17 April 2008)

Hallo euch,

Herr Keleu, du meinst sicher VDE 0100 Teil 537 Nr. 537.2.1 (Geräte zum Trennen (Freischalten) müssen alle nicht wirksam geerdeten Leiter des betreffenden Stromkreises unterbrechen
) und VDE 0100 Teil 537 Nr. 537.5.1 (Schaltgeräte für betriebsmäßiges Schalten müssen für die härtesten zu erwartenden Bedingungen ausgelegt sein )


Für das Trennen; Für jeden elektrischen Stromkreis oder, wenn die Betriebsbedingungen es erlauben, für Gruppen von mehreren Stromkreisen muss die Möglichkeit bestehen, alle aktiven Leiter von der Stromversorgung zu trennen. Das unbeabsichtigte Einschalten muss durch geeignete Maßnahmen wie Warnhinweise, Verschließeinrichtungen
oder ähnliches verhindert werden.
Wenn ein Betriebsmittel mit mehr als einem Versorgungsstromkreis verbunden ist, muss durch einen Warnhinweis auf die notwendige Trennung aller betreffenden Stromkreise hingewiesen werden, wenn nicht durch eine Verriegelungseinrichtung deren automatische Abschaltung sichergestellt ist.​Für die mechanische Wartung: Wenn die Wartung elektrisch versorgter Betriebsmittel ein Verletzungsrisiko einschließt, müssen Einrichtungen
zu deren Ausschalten vorgesehen werden. Neben den Betriebsmitteln mit drehenden Maschinen gelten diese Anforderungen ebenso für Geräte mit Heizelementen und für elektromagnetische Geräte. Für die elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen ist die VDE 0113 Teil 1 anzuwenden.​ 
Bei Systemen, die mit anderen Energiearten, wie Hydraulik, Pneumatik oder ähnlichem betrieben werden, ist die alleinige Abschaltung der elektrischen Energie nicht in allen Fällen ausreichend.​Das unbeabsichtigte Wiedereinschalten während der Wartung ist mit geeigneten Maßnahmen zu verhindern.

Weiter in Motorstromkreisen muss ein automatischer Wiederanlauf nach einem Spannungsausfall verhindert werden, wenn dadurch Gefahren hervorgerufen werden können. Weitere Anforderungen bestehen für Motoren mit Gegenstrombremsung oder für Anlagen, in denen die Sicherheit von der Drehrichtung des Motors abhängig ist.


----------



## HerrKaleu (18 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo euch,
> 
> Herr Keleu, du meinst sicher VDE 0100 Teil 537 Nr. 537.2.1 (Geräte zum Trennen (Freischalten) müssen alle nicht wirksam geerdeten Leiter des betreffenden Stromkreises unterbrechen
> ) und VDE 0100 Teil 537 Nr. 537.5.1 (Schaltgeräte für betriebsmäßiges Schalten müssen für die härtesten zu erwartenden Bedingungen ausgelegt sein )


 
*NEIN*

Im Abschnitt 537.3 werden:

"Geräte zum Ausschalten für mechanische Instandhaltung" 

beschrieben.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## jabba (19 April 2008)

In keiner der bisher benannten VDE wurde darauf hingewiesen, das sind nur Vorschriften wie diese Schalter auszustatten sind , aber nicht wann und wo.

Die Forderung wird eher aus der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung oder BGV abzuleiten sein. die VDE beschreibt jetzt nur wie er sein muss.

Zurück zum urspünglichen Thema.

Ich habe auch neben dem Hauptschalter der Anlage einen kleinen schwarzen abschliessbaren Schalter installiert, der aber nicht die Leistung wegschaltet, sondern direkt in den Sicherheitskreis des PNOZ geht. Bei diesen Anlagen müßen die Produktheizungen weiterlaufen , wenn ein Motor defekt ist. 

Kernpunkt der Forderungen bei Rep-Schaltern ist die Anordnung und die Unverwechselbarkeit,
das heistt z.B. Motor-> kurzes Kabel-> geht sichtbar in der Rep-Schalter: Zuordnung OK.

BetrSichV § 3 Gefährdungsbeurteilung​(1) Der Arbeitgeber hat bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach § 5 des
Arbeitsschutzgesetzes unter Berücksichtigung der Anhänge 1 bis 5, des § 7 der
Gefahrstoffverordnung und der allgemeinen Grundsätze des § 4 des
Arbeitsschutzgesetzes die notwendigen Maßnahmen für die sichere Bereitstellung und
Benutzung der Arbeitsmittel zu ermitteln. Dabei hat er insbesondere die Gefährdungen
zu berücksichtigen, die mit der Benutzung des Arbeitsmittels selbst verbunden sind
und die am Arbeitsplatz durch Wechselwirkungen der Arbeitsmittel untereinander oder​mit Arbeitsstoffen oder der Arbeitsumgebung hervorgerufen werden
 
10 Pumpen nebeneinander, aus Platzgründen alle Repschalter auf der Wand gegenüber ?? 
Eindeutige Beschriftung der Schalter, und der Pumpen. Aber nicht an der Pumpe sondern am Einbauplatz und das unverlierbar. Damit nach einem Pumpentausch das Schild am Platz bleibt. 

Bei den drei Linien sehe ich eventuell ein Problem beim zuordnen, klar jeder im Betrieb weiss welche die Linie 2 ist, aber ist das sauber und eindeutig beschrieben. Würde ein Leihmonteur das ohne Einweisung eindeutig erkennen, falls die Anlagen räumlich getrennt sind, würde ich an den Anlagenteilen und den Etagen eine Lampe installieren die eine Freischaltung zusätzlich anzeigt. 

Alles nur aus dem Bauch heraus, man muss die Vorschriften auch Leben, es kann und muss nicht alles irgendwo stehen, mit gesundem Menschenverstand und Argumenten kann man den Kunden / Auftraggeber auch dann mit solchen Massnahmen überzeugen. Wenn der dann nicht hören will, verweise ich direkt auf die Betriebssicherheitsverordung , er ist als Betreiber verpflichtet jedweden Schaden abzuwenden, und alle Massnahmen zum Stand der Technik anzuwenden.


----------



## HBL (19 Mai 2008)

*Wartungsschalter*

*Anmerkungen und Normenbezüge zu Reparatur- oder Sicherheitsschalter*

In nachstehenden Normenauszügen sind Ergänzungen welche nicht in Normtext enthalten sind, _kursiv_ eingetragen.


*1. Norm EN 60204-1:2006 "Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen"*

*5.4 Ausschalteinrichtungen zur Verhinderung von unerwartetem Anlauf*

Es müssen Ausschalteinrichtungen zur Verhinderung von unerwartetem Anlauf vorgesehen werden (z.B. falls während der Instandhaltung ein Anlauf der Maschine eine Gefährdung hervorrufen kann).
Solche Einrichtungen müssen für die vorgesehene Verwendung geeignet und zweckmässig sein, müssen angemessen angeordnet und für ihre Funktion und Zweck leicht identifizierbar sein (z.B. wo notwendig, durch dauerhafte Kennzeichnung nach 16.3).
Mittel müssen vorgesehen werden, um unbeabsichtigtem und/oder irrtümlichem Schliessen der Ausschalteinrichtung vorzubeugen (siehe 5.6).
Die folgenden Geräte, welche die Trennerfunktion erfüllen, dürfen hierfür verwendet werden:

Geräte, beschrieben in 5.3.2 _(Arten von Netz-Trenneinrichtungen)_;
Trennschalter, herausziehbare Sicherungselemente und herausziehbare Trennlaschen nur wenn sie in abgeschlossenen elektrischen Betriebsstätten angeordnet sind (siehe 3.19).
Geräte, die nicht die Trennerfunktion erfüllen (z.B. ein Schütz, ausgeschaltet durch einen Steuerstromkreis), dürfen nur vorgesehen werden, wo ihre bestimmungsgemässe Verwendung einschliesst:

Inspektionen
Arbeiten an der elektrischen Ausrüstung, wo:
keine Gefährdung durch elektrischen Schlag (siehe Abschnitt 6) und Verbrennung besteht;
die Ausschalteinrichtung während der Arbeiten wirksam bleibt;
die Arbeit von geringem Umfang ist (z.B. Auswechseln einer steckbaren Einheit ohne Eingriff in die bestehende Verdrahtung

ANMERKUNG 3 Die Auswahl eines Gerätes sollte zum Beispiel in Betracht ziehen:
Informationen abgeleitet aus der Risikobeurteilung, den bestimmungsgemässen Gebrauch und die vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung des Gerätes.
Z. B. kann die Verwendung von Trennschaltern, herausziehbaren Sicherungselementen oder herausziehbaren Trennlaschen, die in einer abgeschlossenen elektrischen Betriebsstätte angeordnet sind, ungeeignet für die Benutzung von Reinigungspersonal sein (siehe. 17.2 b)12)

*5.5 Einrichtungen zum Trennen der elektrischen Ausrüstung*

Es müssen Einrichtungen zum Trennen der elektrischen Ausrüstung vorgesehen werden, um die Ausführung von Arbeiten im freigeschalteten und getrennten Zustand zu ermöglichen. Solche Einrichtungen müssen:

für die vorgesehene Verwendung geeignet und leicht zu bedienen sein;
gut zugänglich angebracht sein;
leicht erkennbar sein, zu welchem Teil oder Stromkreis bzw. zu welchen Teilen oder Stromkreisen der Ausrüstung sie gehören (z.B., wo notwendig, durch dauerhafte Kennzeichnung nach 16.1) _(der Norm)_
Einrichtungen müssen vorgesehen werden, um einem unbeabsichtigten und/oder irrtümlichen Schliessen dieser Geräte vorzubeugen, sowohl an der Steuerungseinrichtung selbst, als auch von anderen Orten (siehe auch 5.6 _der Norm_).
Die Netztrenneinrichtung (siehe 5.3 _der Norm_) darf fallweise für diese Funktion verwendet werden. Wo es jedoch notwendig ist, an einzelnen Teilen der elektrischen Ausrüstung einer Maschine zu arbeiten oder an einer von mehreren Maschinen, die über ein gemeinsames Schleifensystem gespeist werden, muss eine Trenneinrichtung für jeden Teil oder jede Maschine vorgesehen werden, das (die) eine eigene Trennung erfordert.

_Aus obigen Normenauszügen geht hervor, dass das Abschalten über einen Anlageschalter zu Reparatur- oder Reinigungszwecken an Maschinen die nicht rundum einsehbar sind, nicht statthaft ist. Insbesondere, wenn die Maschine vom Schaltschrank her nur über eine Treppe im 1. Stock erreichbar ist._
_Wenn eine Maschine vom Anlageschalter aus nicht rundum einsehbar ist, so muss z.B. für jeden Motor ein Reparaturschalter vorgesehen werden._
_Wenn dieser Schalter nicht in den Not-Aus-Kreis eingreift, so muss die Farbe des Griffes Schwarz und Grau unterlegt sein._

_Ebenso ist nachstehende Norm zu beachten:_

*2. Norm EN 1037 "Vermeidung von unerwartetem Anlauf"*


*5.5 Einrichtungen zum Trennen der elektrischen Ausrüstung*

Zu diesem Thema hilft vielleicht der nachstehende Link weiter:
http://www.immobilien.ethz.ch/bau/richtlinien/SUVA_CE93-9-d_Der_Sicherheitsschalter_2005.pdf

Ich hoffe, mit diesen Ausführungen konnte ich die Normensituation zum Thema Reparaturschalter etwas näher bringen.

Mit Gruss Hans


----------

